# hook up a bell pvr and a dvd recoder



## warren glen (Mar 27, 2010)

can someone please tell me how to hook up a bell pvr and a dvd recoder so i can record from the bell recorder. and is there any way to take it from the dvd to the pvr. thank you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your PVR has an s-video output you can record using the s-video to your dvd recorder. PVRs normally wont allow you to record from external dvd player.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Which Bell unit do you have?


----------

